# z-Gemma 2 star



## darrenpmw (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello Guys

I have a box setup in the kitchen and noticed the pitcure was slightly scrambled so I tried tightning the cables, I noticed the two coax cables have come loose so I cut them back a little as to give it more length, I have now been left with no signal at all, is it because I have cut the cables and damaged the coax connection?

Thanks guys


----------

